# Feeding a Savannah Monitor



## willywonka (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got a savannah monitor, about  20" long.  I've looked online and in books and I can't really find how much to feed him and how often.  Any suggestions?


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2006)

My friend has a Sav Monitor, about 20" long as well, he feeds it like 2 mice every 2 days or so and a couple of goldfish in between.


----------



## KennyGee (Dec 1, 2006)

Dont feed Goldfish, theres a enzyme in there skin that can build up and cause Neurogical problems, I heard from somewere that its called stargazing syndrom. I cant back it up , but ive heard from other people that its true, plus gold fish are kept in very bad conditions. Feed Him small mice like every other week and use crickets and big roaches as staples. You can also give him treats like cantoloupe. Keep him hot, well fed and well exercised, like take him for a walk or sumthing. Also Soak him every week he will love it!


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 4, 2006)

KennyGee said:


> Dont feed Goldfish, theres a enzyme in there skin that can build up and cause Neurogical problems, I heard from somewere that its called stargazing syndrom. I cant back it up , but ive heard from other people that its true, plus gold fish are kept in very bad conditions. Feed Him small mice like every other week and use crickets and big roaches as staples. You can also give him treats like cantoloupe. Keep him hot, well fed and well exercised, like take him for a walk or sumthing. Also Soak him every week he will love it!


Ill be sure to let my friend know this, but the sav. has been fed goldfish since it was a baby. Plus the goldfish my friend keeps are actually quite clean.


----------



## brandi (Dec 4, 2006)

ok... please don't get offended, but if you bought it unsure of what to feed it, are you aware of the rest of this animal's husbandy needs?  Large enclosure, high heat, humidity, and lots of UVB?  Do you know that they get BIG and are generally NASTY as adults?  

Ok, just wanted to get that out there, we'll be glad to help you get started but want you to know what you are getting into. 

As for the feeding, I agree, don't feed fish.  Vary the diet with gut-loaded/ calcium dusted crickets or roaches, ground lean turkey, and appropriately-sized rodents.  (nothing too big for them to get down in 1 bite, remember they don't chew.)

I recommend you feed about 3 times a week, and remember they will eat whatever they can get their teeth on.  (Including fingers!)  

Savu's are fun, but they take a lot of work and understanding.  Good luck with him!


----------



## willywonka (Dec 4, 2006)

brandi said:


> ok... please don't get offended, but if you bought it unsure of what to feed it, are you aware of the rest of this animal's husbandy needs?  Large enclosure, high heat, humidity, and lots of UVB?  Do you know that they get BIG and are generally NASTY as adults?
> 
> Ok, just wanted to get that out there, we'll be glad to help you get started but want you to know what you are getting into.
> 
> ...



I'm not offended and I hope that you won't be either.  If you read my post you would have seen that all I asked was how much and how often to feed my monitor.  I never said, nor did I imply, that I did not know how to take care of this animal.  It was this one small fact that seem to elude me.  Thank you for your advice.


----------



## brandi (Dec 6, 2006)

Mr. Wonka, I'm not offended... I've just spent way too much time fielding rescues for people who have no idea how big or nasty these animals can get.  Not implying you didn't know that.  I just figure its better to throw the warning out there anyway before you get stuck (or stitches!).

Just out of curriosity, what do you use for substrate?  Ours were in a big outdoor enclosure on dirt and decomp granite.  I didn't like it much, felt it was too rough.  

Have you tried the ground turkey?  I find the youngsters really love it!


----------



## Qickshot (Dec 6, 2006)

they dont need UV. but anyway i have the same problem. i knwo a little about them and i dont know what to feed. i feel min is way to big for cickets. it just ate a huge gerbil last night. oh abnd i used zoomed cypress mulch for mine.


----------



## brandi (Dec 6, 2006)

have you tried roaches?  when they are big enough, they seem to really enjoy the hissing roaches.


----------



## Qickshot (Dec 6, 2006)

brandi said:


> have you tried roaches?  when they are big enough, they seem to really enjoy the hissing roaches.


they are a few bucks a pop around here


----------



## brandi (Dec 7, 2006)

I remember them being a bit spendy to start a colony, but once they start producing they go like mad!  I started out with a tank of about 100 of them in a 10 gallon tank, and wound up with 4 or 5 10 gallon tanks being totally overrun within a few months.


----------



## ogershok (Dec 7, 2006)

I had a Savannah years ago and found that there was literally nothing it wouldn't eat. This made it handy for getting mineral suplements and vitamins into it not to mention a protein boost. My technique was a bit unorthodox. I would make it an omelette using catfood and powdered supplements as filler. It would tear into that omelette like there was no tomorrow and anything inside it went inside the monitor. Raw eggs were a treat too. He's lap them up from a dish just like a cat. Chicken giblets, dead baby chicks, squab guts (yeah, gross, I know), everything was eaten with enthusiasm.


----------

